

Steve Wozniak, Co-Founder of Apple, Picks Up his Galaxy Nexus - radley
http://phandroid.com/2011/11/18/steve-wozniak-co-founder-of-apple-picks-up-his-galaxy-nexus/

======
oconnor0
That's kind of ridiculous to say that since Woz bought a Galaxy Nexus he's
turning his back on Apple.

It seems to me that Woz likes technology in all forms.

